# Does the hay smell go away?!



## dabumps (May 18, 2012)

Pretty much what the title says!


----------



## XuOut (May 18, 2012)

Yes, once your bud dries.


----------



## dabumps (May 18, 2012)

hooray! Thank you sir! How bad is it that I put it in the jar too early then took it back out and layed it out? No mold so is it no harm no foul?


----------



## crazyhazey (May 18, 2012)

depending on how long its been curing, yes, smell will change. could add an orange peel to add some moisture, overdried bud can have that hay smell.


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 18, 2012)

You have to get the initial dry on the bud. At this point it may have that bad smell but should be light. Once dry you go to curing which gets the last of the moisture out. If it went real wet into jars you may have caused an issue as the moisture can ruin the trichs and cause them to burst or degrade.When it goes in basically hard. then in the jars it may after a day freshen up feel slightly moist or soft. You open an air out maybe 30 minutes then jar back up. The hay smell shouldnt be there once in cure thougho jars it should feel dry to the touch b


----------



## 3fingerlid (May 19, 2012)

I've had my bud in jars since March and still have sort of a hay smell when you open them. Also the taste doesnt compare to the dispensary buds and it burns pretty fast. I thought I did evrything right, but I guess it dried too fast because there wasnt much humidity when I harvested in late Feb.


----------



## atidd11 (May 19, 2012)

I notice the smell to go away and the weed to get its own smell after about a week and a half in the jars


----------



## Guitar guy (May 19, 2012)

I harvested a couple days ago and can't wait for the hay smell to go away and the true smell of white widow to come through


----------



## silusbotwin (May 19, 2012)

I don't know what you guys are talking about. My properly dried and cured bud never smells like hay. When I first started growing I had a habit of over drying everything and it would all get and keep a straw/hay barn smell forever. No matter how long they cured, they still smelled like straw and hay dust. I started putting my buds into paper bags somewhat early and haven't had that problem since. Everything is dank as fuck now. Even clones of mothers that previously smelled like hay.


----------



## atidd11 (May 19, 2012)

silusbotwin said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about. My properly dried and cured bud never smells like hay. When I first started growing I had a habit of over drying everything and it would all get and keep a straw/hay barn smell forever. No matter how long they cured, they still smelled like straw and hay dust. I started putting my buds into paper bags somewhat early and haven't had that problem since. Everything is dank as fuck now. Even clones of mothers that previously smelled like hay.


He jus picked it bro.. Its not been cured at all from my understanding


----------



## dabumps (May 19, 2012)

Yea no cure yet. I took them down after 2 days hanging and put them in paper bags and they still smell like hay. they are holding about 70 RH in the jars so i'm going to bring them down slow like.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 19, 2012)

dabumps said:


> Yea no cure yet. I took them down after 2 days hanging and put them in paper bags and they still smell like hay. they are holding about 70 RH in the jars so i'm going to bring them down slow like.


put a dry paper towel on the lid of your jar, if its moist when you open it move it to a paper bag/wooden box.


----------



## dabumps (May 20, 2012)

Ok that's not a bad idea. I have a hygrometer in each jar.


----------



## dvs1038 (May 20, 2012)

And when u pack em in the jars don't pack em in there tightly make sure its nice and loose in there.

Lolz that sounded kinda dirty, Make sure its nice and loose in there!!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (May 20, 2012)

thats 1 reason i trim dry. and if ur bud doesnt smell strong on the plant its not going to smell in the bag


----------



## dvs1038 (May 20, 2012)

Fan leaves and all u wait till the whole thing is dry before u trim? Doesn't that make it more of a pain in the ass?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (May 20, 2012)

i cut the fan leaves off then the plant is hung up for 6 days then trimed. temp is 73. fan blowing lightly


----------



## MrStickyScissors (May 20, 2012)

dnt have to jar it right into qp bags and off to the club


----------



## Hkid10 (May 20, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> put a dry paper towel on the lid of your jar, if its moist when you open it move it to a paper bag/wooden box.


nice idea man. 
im going to try that now.


----------



## blindbaby (May 24, 2012)

if u find over dry, use freshly cut green leaves from your veg, as re- hydrators. what cold be more natural? just place one in each jar, and in a few days, it will have been sucked dry!


----------



## blindbaby (May 24, 2012)

i have had the same issue. to bag or not to bag. some of the renowned growers, like jorge, dont bag shit. i have done it both ways, and i think the jar situation, is what brings out the taste and smell. the bag just slows down the process. sounds like the way to go, if no mold comes.


----------



## blindbaby (May 24, 2012)

i hear most of the widow is fake. the "black widow" is the real strein. guess there was a separation of the ways.......i had some widow twice. it grew like a dream. it was nearly tastless both times, and was not overly potent. so. with luck, maybe i never had a good cut.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (May 24, 2012)

blindbaby said:


> i hear most of the widow is fake. the "black widow" is the real strein. guess there was a separation of the ways.......i had some widow twice. it grew like a dream. it was nearly tastless both times, and was not overly potent. so. with luck, maybe i never had a good cut.


 yea a bad cut


----------



## silusbotwin (May 27, 2012)

blindbaby said:


> i have had the same issue. to bag or not to bag. some of the renowned growers, like jorge, dont bag shit. i have done it both ways, and i think the jar situation, is what brings out the taste and smell. the bag just slows down the process. sounds like the way to go, if no mold comes.


In my experience it's not the jars that really "bring out" the aroma per se, but they do lock in aroma that is already releasing activated. The longer you stretch out the dry, the more the aroma "activates" so to speak. Think of it like marinating meat. Since the humidity is too low where I dry, I like to only line dry for 48 hours and then let them go a week inside of paper bags. The whole point is to lock in enough moisture to drag out the dry time as long as possible without holding in so much moisture that the buds never dry. If your buds dry too fast, they will smell like hay forever. Always better to put buds into bags/jars a bit early instead of waiting too long imo. Just make sure when you jar them, you dump them out and let them recrisp every so often before putting them back into jars/bags. The longer you stretch out the dry, the tastier the flavor. The longer the cure, the smoother the smoke. Over in Spain, they like to pump dry rooms with humid air to make their dry cycles take up to a month before even starting cure.



blindbaby said:


> i hear most of the widow is fake. the "black widow" is the real strein. guess there was a separation of the ways.......i had some widow twice. it grew like a dream. it was nearly tastless both times, and was not overly potent. so. with luck, maybe i never had a good cut.


Some say Arjan has the original, and some say Shantibaba took the original WW genetics with him when he left off to Mr. Nice Seeds. Some say if you want the real Cannabis Cup winning WW you need to buy "Black Widow" from Mr. Nice. Some also say that the Cannabis Cup is one big sham publicity stunt though also so I dunno


----------



## atidd11 (May 27, 2012)

silusbotwin said:


> In my experience it's not the jars that really "bring out" the aroma per se, but they do lock in aroma that is already releasing activated. The longer you stretch out the dry, the more the aroma "activates" so to speak. Think of it like marinating meat. Since the humidity is too low where I dry, I like to only line dry for 48 hours and then let them go a week inside of paper bags. The whole point is to lock in enough moisture to drag out the dry time as long as possible without holding in so much moisture that the buds never dry. If your buds dry too fast, they will smell like hay forever. Always better to put buds into bags/jars a bit early instead of waiting too long imo. Just make sure when you jar them, you dump them out and let them recrisp every so often before putting them back into jars/bags. The longer you stretch out the dry, the tastier the flavor. The longer the cure, the smoother the smoke. Over in Spain, they like to pump dry rooms with humid air to make their dry cycles take up to a month before even starting cure.
> 
> 
> 
> Some say Arjan has the original, and some say Shantibaba took the original WW genetics with him when he left off to Mr. Nice Seeds. Some say if you want the real Cannabis Cup winning WW you need to buy "Black Widow" from Mr. Nice. Some also say that the Cannabis Cup is one big sham publicity stunt though also so I dunno


Very good info!!


----------



## chb444220 (May 28, 2012)

yeaaa botwin hit it point on. thats exactly the story.. i mean the White Widow you get from other dispensaries/seed companys is still good... but the "supposed" orignally creator went to Mr. Nice Seeds.. and renamed it "Black Widow"... the WW.. you musta got a bad batch. ive grown it a few times.. and both times.. smelled extremely fruity.. just like fruity pebbles... thats EXACTLY wat it smelled like. and it gets frosty as hell too!!! and is a nice yielder.. i got mine from Nirvana. ive been growing for a while now.. and lemme tell ya.... Nirvana has sum great genetics and a real cheap price as well. check out this WW i grew.. under only CFL's at the time. 3 1/2 ounces dry off this baby.






as for the hay smell.. probably lettin it dry either TOO LONG.. or TOO FAST.. ive had this happen to several diff harvest.. usually after a cure it will go away.. its tough for me too.. cuz i run an ionizer in my closet... which helps keep the smell down during the grow.. but also.. makes the buds loose the smell once it comes time to drying/curing. =/ youll eventually get the hang of it man.


----------



## dabumps (May 28, 2012)

Ok so I guess I have no concept of the actual cure. I Jared mine after 48 hours. It got way moist I put it in paper bags for 24 more hours it felt super dry so I put it in jars and they are hanging at about 70 eh but I can touch them they feel dry on the outside with a bit of give like they are a bit moist on the inside. My hygrometers are the cheap pet store ones but they are all between 65 and 70. Am I curing!? What goes on during a cure? How does time make it better?


----------



## crazyhazey (May 28, 2012)

dabumps said:


> Ok so I guess I have no concept of the actual cure. I Jared mine after 48 hours. It got way moist I put it in paper bags for 24 more hours it felt super dry so I put it in jars and they are hanging at about 70 eh but I can touch them they feel dry on the outside with a bit of give like they are a bit moist on the inside. My hygrometers are the cheap pet store ones but they are all between 65 and 70. Am I curing!? What goes on during a cure? How does time make it better?


tried the paper bag or wooden box method yet? that should help wick out moisture.


----------



## dabumps (May 28, 2012)

Yup they were in a paper bag for 24 hours. So they should feel crunch all the way through? It's been like 2 weeks or so?! I think they are curing... They are smelling better and better every day! Except the ones I let dry way out I used the old bread in the jar trick but they smell like hotdog bun but they are holding a 55% RH lol So they are gonna be a new technique that I put on here called the "hotdog bun" technique!! It's gonna be legendary!!


----------



## Ringsixty (May 28, 2012)

improper drying and curing will make it smell and taste like hay.

but, i had a strain. smelled like hay in flower and smelled like hay after dried and cured too.
stone was nice... but couldn't handle the smell or taste. turned it all into butter.
the butter was awesome.


----------



## dabumps (May 28, 2012)

I really like butter! You can put that shit in ANYTHING! It's awesome!


----------



## |B3RNY| (May 28, 2012)

That hay smell is chlorophyll, when buds are "quick-dryed" the chlorophyll does not have enough time to evaporate. Hang your buds for 2-3 days (I prefer upside-down) and then put them in to a brown bag/jar/whatever floats your boat and let them "air-out" once or twice a day. Curing with this method gets you marvelous tasting and smelling buds within 2 weeks, though the longer you wait, the better- I can not state this enough. THE LONGER, THE BETTER. Period.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 28, 2012)

dabumps said:


> Yup they were in a paper bag for 24 hours. So they should feel crunch all the way through? It's been like 2 weeks or so?! I think they are curing... They are smelling better and better every day! Except the ones I let dry way out I used the old bread in the jar trick but they smell like hotdog bun but they are holding a 55% RH lol So they are gonna be a new technique that I put on here called the "hotdog bun" technique!! It's gonna be legendary!!


hahaha is that the same thing as the orange peel one? the idea is basically to introduce extra moisture to the buds, remember stems retain lots of the moisture too. if they're dry enough(stems dont quite "snap" but they ease a bit), id put them in a bag for about 4-5 hours, then to a jar. if you can crunch them in your fingers, you dried to fast. try less airflow next time, and more days of drying so its even throughout. and try the paper bag earlier next time, they may have been ready for cure when you did it this time.


----------



## |B3RNY| (May 28, 2012)

Proper curing produces buds that are dry but not crunchy... they are in "case." When herbs are cured properly they will burn most efficiently. The idea is to prolong the drying method, being careful with extreme temperatures and humidity levels. High temperatures and low humidity levels dry buds too quickly, making them burn unevenly and be quite harsh when smoked. Low temperatures and high relative humidity levels promote mold. A dark place at ~75 degrees F with humidity around 40-50% works best for me. Then, once dry "to-the-touch", they go into glass jars. Big tupperware containers work fine as well. If it smells like hay, let it dry a little more; if its crunchy/crispy then put it into an airtight container, possibly along with a piece of lettuce to add a bit of moisture. You will know when it is finished.


----------



## jpockets420 (May 28, 2012)

God its not that hard to properly dry and cure bud. 2 days of hang drying is not nearly enough unless you have airy popcorn buds grown with cfl's. You need at least 5 days and that might be too soon. I hang dry until the branch just is able to snap,not bend. I clip the buds into jars and seal. The first week the jars get opened 4 times a day for 5 minutes, the second week twice a day for 5 minutes, the 3rd and 4th week I play it by ear and might only open the jar once per day. After a month I have sweet sugary awesome tasting buds. I have never altered this method and I find that having severe ocd will make for hay tasting bud everytime. Set a timer to open your jars on your cell phone or something and just leave them alone. Checking them all the time will only make you want to smoke them more, thus causing you to dry to fast and screw the whole grow up. Its not rocket science people smh. When your drying bud you not only are trying to get the moisture out slowly, but you want to allow the buds proper time to break down sugars, produce terpines and flavanoids etc. If you don't let the bud properly rid itself of chlorophyll using a slow process it will taste like crap everytime. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## lowblower (May 28, 2012)

mine been drying for 4 days and still had the hay smell but i dunno if this is recommended, coz i know that disruption to the trichs can rupture the ball glands on top, BUT i squeezed the buds gently but firmly so the buds compact and some of the thc will rupture and leak the THCV into the buds and infuse them with the smell of when they were growing. i just did this to all my buds and now my curing jar smells dank. if the buds in the curing jar are moist to the touch and bend, then u can leave the jar open and put an oscillating fan on slow speed in front of the jar for a couple hours each night and morning until u get the right blend of crispyness and moisture to start the more traditional curing. every time u crisp up the outside of the buds, put the lid back on and wait for the moisture to draw outwards from the stem, a bit more each day with the process. but yeah, squeezed the buds so they compact, but dont handle them too much. im leaving mine as they are till the end of curing now, they should infuse nicely


----------



## dabumps (May 28, 2012)

Yea that was day 2 of my dry! They are doing really well now. They don't smell like hay. They are smelling more and more dank and I'm not smoking them either so It's almost been 2 ish weeks so I'm bout to break em open for the first trial...


----------



## crazyhazey (May 28, 2012)

dabumps said:


> Yea that was day 2 of my dry! They are doing really well now. They don't smell like hay. They are smelling more and more dank and I'm not smoking them either so It's almost been 2 ish weeks so I'm bout to break em open for the first trial...


sounds like your making progress, keep curing them until they're evenly dry.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (May 29, 2012)

if u have boo boo i dnt care if u dry it in ur ass whole it wnt smell


----------



## brettsog (May 29, 2012)

i have to agree, i was so disappointed when my ak47 was dry. it smelled like wet hay. it really annoyed me. i left it in a jar in my cupboard for 10 days, opened it for 15 mins once a day. my god did it stink when i got it out. smoked an ounce and a half with my boy in 2 days lol.... whoops


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 29, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> dnt have to jar it right into qp bags and off to the club


Yea most club guys don't care much about smell quality so they are like the fast food users of cannabis.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 29, 2012)

brettsog said:


> i have to agree, i was so disappointed when my ak47 was dry. it smelled like wet hay. it really annoyed me. i left it in a jar in my cupboard for 10 days, opened it for 15 mins once a day. my god did it stink when i got it out. smoked an ounce and a half with my boy in 2 days lol.... whoops


thats almost tragic, the smell of ak47 is like gods vagina to me hahaha, one of the best smelling strains next to the blueberry im growing now imo.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 10, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> thats almost tragic, the smell of ak47 is like gods vagina to me hahaha, one of the best smelling strains next to the blueberry im growing now imo.


I hope so, I just took a few cuttings from my Ak47 mommy (started from Serious seeds.) She almost smells like a pine tree in veg, that's the only way I can describe it, how do the buds smell?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 31, 2013)

silusbotwin said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about. My properly dried and cured bud never smells like hay. When I first started growing I had a habit of over drying everything and it would all get and keep a straw/hay barn smell forever. No matter how long they cured, they still smelled like straw and hay dust. I started putting my buds into paper bags somewhat early and haven't had that problem since. Everything is dank as fuck now. Even clones of mothers that previously smelled like hay.


i know this is an old thread but you say you dont know what everyone is on about then in the same sentence you say you used to have that problem trying to big yourself up FOOL


----------



## BeastGrow (Mar 31, 2013)

The real white widow doesn't have much green on it at all.. the buds are greyish. they are dense and very chemical or diesel smelling...


----------



## tarks (Mar 31, 2013)

If you put them in a jar once you have hung them up initially would you be doing a good thing by also adding in a little water crystal satchel thing to absorb further moisture along with opening the jar once a day to air out? Also once they are properly cured would you leave that in the bottom of the jar or take it out so it won't get too dry in the long term?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 31, 2013)

tarks said:


> If you put them in a jar once you have hung them up initially would you be doing a good thing by also adding in a little water crystal satchel thing to absorb further moisture along with opening the jar once a day to air out? Also once they are properly cured would you leave that in the bottom of the jar or take it out so it won't get too dry in the long term?


simply hang it up tell its dry. 4 to 6 days depending on humidity. then trim. if you dnt slang it yes keep it in jars


----------



## dabumps (Apr 1, 2013)

Good to see this thread is still seeing use! hooray for RUI!


----------



## Jblaze88 (Jun 17, 2016)

blindbaby said:


> if u find over dry, use freshly cut green leaves from your veg, as re- hydrators. what cold be more natural? just place one in each jar, and in a few days, it will have been sucked dry!


Genius


----------



## Jprince (Nov 7, 2020)

silusbotwin said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about. My properly dried and cured bud never smells like hay. When I first started growing I had a habit of over drying everything and it would all get and keep a straw/hay barn smell forever. No matter how long they cured, they still smelled like straw and hay dust. I started putting my buds into paper bags somewhat early and haven't had that problem since. Everything is dank as fuck now. Even clones of mothers that previously smelled like hay.


Never move to jar after? And wats the humidity in the room? Im doin the same but just started so any sort of advice would be very helpful. I have the same problem with jars. I cant get the hay watever smell to go away. Ruined soo many crops already and i can grow my ass off....... just cant dry or cure


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## CannabisErecticus (Nov 7, 2020)

dabumps said:


> Pretty much what the title says!


An exhaust in the room would help with the hay smell but it will lessen or go away completely. 73 is a little too hot if you can get it any lower 65 is perfect


----------



## Thomahawk (Feb 23, 2021)

Jprince said:


> Never move to jar after? And wats the humidity in the room? Im doin the same but just started so any sort of advice would be very helpful. I have the same problem with jars. I cant get the hay watever smell to go away. Ruined soo many crops already and i can grow my ass off....... just cant dry or cure


Ya need 60rh. 63/68 f. Keep it as steady as possible air flow in the room but not pointed directly at buds , 10-14 days hang then put them in big Totes /plastic storage bins whole , while ya buck and trim some people buck before going in bin I like em on the stem puts space between the nugs so they don’t squish and mold as they rehydrate in there waiting to get final trim , then turkey bags then pretty much ready to go give or take a day of burping in turkey bags depending how much moisture is left if ya dry properly you don’t need jars to cure those jars are to preserve what ya already accomplished minimum 8 days hanging ur I’ll get stuck with hay I know it’s an old thread but this is how you get fire and someone might need to know


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Feb 23, 2021)

Why does my hay always smell of blueberries?


----------



## Purple love (Jan 18, 2022)

crazyhazey said:


> depending on how long its been curing, yes, smell will change. could add an orange peel to add some moisture, overdried bud can have that hay smell.


Lol thats what did


----------



## amneziaHaze (Jan 19, 2022)

Last grow i did smelled like hay for 2-3 months then one day normal weed smell not as sweet as it was grown but no hay...
If you dry it peoperly it should not have hay but what can you do if you dont have resources


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 19, 2022)

i would thro it away if it smelled like hay, iv ripped a whole crop out in flower cause it was t up to par. no time for hay. should smell kill right away


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 19, 2022)

Ya just hang it to dry at 60-70 degrees Fahrenheit. 55-60%rh for 2ish weeks. If it tastes and smells like hay you grew it badly or harvested to early. The idea that volatile compounds like terpenes improve with age is wrong(I was gonna say stupid but not knowing chemistry very well isn’t that big a deal mostly)


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 19, 2022)

To be clear I’m not making fun or anything I get not having the resources and trying to make do. My first harvest was mediocre and tasted like lawn clippings. Still got me high and it payed for an air conditioner, humidifier and dehumidifier which has made a huge difference final quality.


----------



## WhoDatBeAtMyDoor (Jan 19, 2022)

As I tell people first week no smell 2nd week smell from hell. The first week will smell like hay and then she will gradually start to get that oh so wonderful smel you had in the room. Don’t let them get too dry as if they are too dry they will harm thc so put a humidity gauge in with the buds and make sure they don’t drop below 50% I believe. If they do a boveda pack Amy be necessary.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 19, 2022)

its cause your trimming wet


----------



## Doleritejack (Jan 20, 2022)

Thomahawk said:


> Ya need 60rh. 63/68 f. Keep it as steady as possible air flow in the room but not pointed directly at buds , 10-14 days hang then put them in big Totes /plastic storage bins whole , while ya buck and trim some people buck before going in bin I like em on the stem puts space between the nugs so they don’t squish and mold as they rehydrate in there waiting to get final trim , then turkey bags then pretty much ready to go give or take a day of burping in turkey bags depending how much moisture is left if ya dry properly you don’t need jars to cure those jars are to preserve what ya already accomplished minimum 8 days hanging ur I’ll get stuck with hay I know it’s an old thread but this is how you get fire and someone might need to know


Thank you. Plesae keep this thread here. Some of us are new at this.


----------

